# NewMember



## SetDziner (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello All, Just signed up. TD at Belmont Univ. in Nashville. I run 2 theatres here (Black Box and Proscenium) We have BFA program for actors and techs. Looking forward to good exchange of info in the future.


----------



## cdub260 (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome aboard SetDziner.

This really is a good place to waste a little time. Odds are you'll learn a thing or two while you're at it.

If you have a question, please ask.

If you have an answer please give it.

If you have a snide comment, we especially love those.


----------



## philhaney (Oct 14, 2008)

SetDziner said:


> Hello All, Just signed up. TD at Belmont Univ. in Nashville. I run 2 theatres here (Black Box and Proscenium) We have BFA program for actors and techs. Looking forward to good exchange of info in the future.



Hi SetDziner. Welcome to the controlbooth!

Be sure to aquaint yourself with the search feature as well as the glossary and collaborative articles.

We look forward to exchanging info and ideas with you, too.


----------



## philhaney (Oct 14, 2008)

cdub260 said:


> Welcome aboard SetDziner.
> 
> This really is a good place to waste a little time. Odds are you'll learn a thing or two while you're at it.



What do you mean, "a little?"


----------



## Grog12 (Oct 14, 2008)

philhaney said:


> What do you mean, "a little?"



Seriously...between CB and WoW it's amazing I get any work done.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## timeblazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome, setDziner. I just joined the other day and my eyes began to hurt the first two days from reading and reading and reading... I hope you enjoy this forum as much as I have recently. This is proving to be great source of input, opinions, and information. Please encourage you colleagues to join as well.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 15, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth. Don't be shy jump in and join the conversation. It's a great community and I'm sure you'll find some great ideas while helping to enlighten others. 



Grog12 said:


> Seriously...between CB and WoW it's amazing I get any work done.



You have time to play Wow?  Have you seen our Arcade? That must be why you are never on chat.


----------

